# Flowscape - fantasy scene builder (game/writing aid/artwork)



## Overread (Aug 16, 2019)

Save 75% on FlowScape on Steam
					

In FlowScape you can create your own nature scene simply by painting. Choose from 20 landscapes and more than 300 models to create your own little paradise by painting trees, changing the sky, rotating the sun, adding sound effects and adjusting your camera for that perfect photo.




					store.steampowered.com
				




I hope this gets some attention not just from those of us into gaming, but also those who like to write. It's a simple program with a very deep set of features that lets you build up a fantasy scene with easy to use tools. Lighting, positioning, you can even import your own designs if you've got 3D designs you've made yourself. For a writer you can create that little scene from the story and it might help give you a visual feel of your setting adn even help write it for things like the angle of light and such.


----------



## AlexH (Aug 22, 2019)

It seems too easy for me. I used to use 3D software called Bryce. I don't think I could use Flowscape and say "here's a piece of artwork I made," but I guess that's not its purpose. It does look rather cool and very useful. I may purchase it.

Have you made any scenes you're willing to share? This was one of my favourites I made on Bryce, though I can see all sorts of ways to improve it now:






Edit: I found a gallery here: Steam Community :: FlowScape

This is my favourite I've seen: Steam Community :: Screenshot :: FlowScape | The Past is Present


----------



## AlexH (Aug 22, 2019)

Some amazing pics on the Twitter account:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1162322036619743232

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1164474737675968518


----------



## J.D.Rajotte (Sep 3, 2021)

Wow I've got to pick this up, can't tell you how often I struggle with writing a scene because I don't know how or where to position my characters or where they even are at times.


----------

